# Pm9 range report



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

New PM9 Range Report - OK, No more problems with my thumb being torn on the slide release - Yea! Tried a different hold with the thumb under the release and it worked fine. Also removed the slide release an polished off all sharp edges.

PM9 had about 200 rounds through her and it no longer shoots high - At 20 feet all shots within 5" Dia. and at 30 feet all shots well within 7" - Shot American Eagle, Magtech and Federal Premium ammo - Aprrox. 150 rounds shot without any malfunction at all! I am getting to like this little gun.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Cnograts!!!!! I like mine as well.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Just got My PM9 a couple weeks ago and I have around 350 rounds threw it without any issues. I am already confident in My shot placement with this weapon ! It shoots like a full size 9mm, but carries like a pocket rocket ! .....WVleo


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Please give me a recoil report. I am interested in one for pocket use. I am 66 years old. I have a Walther PPS .40 and that recoil while I can hadle it, it really irritates my wrist have 50 rounds. I really do not want to go to a .380 since the ammo is so expensive. Just give me your range opinions and thanks in advance. I really enjoy this forum and am learning so much information.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

*PM9 recoil*

Hi, I have not really had any problems with the recoil of this weapon and actually think the Ruger LCP I shoot along side My PM9 has a little more " UMPH " in .380 than the Kahr's 9mm . But felt recoil is a personal thing and best to try one first if it could be a issue . .....WVleo


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

WVleo said:


> Hi, I have not really had any problems with the recoil of this weapon and actually think the Ruger LCP I shoot along side My PM9 has a little more " UMPH " in .380 than the Kahr's 9mm . But felt recoil is a personal thing and best to try one first if it could be a issue . .....WVleo


I have to agree with this. My wife has a LCP .380 and I think it kicks harder than my PM9. Both are good guns, though the PM9 is more accurate and easier to hold on to while shooting. I added a Pierce grip extension to my short 6 round mag on the PM9. Didn't really affect concealability but sure helped with grip while shooting. I paid like $15 on Ebay including shipping for a pair of grip extensions.
Mike


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I am currently in FL for a month of beach and sun. When I get back I think I am going to order the PM9. My PPS fits in some pants and shorts but in jeans is difficult to draw. I may have to sell another gun, Taurus PT917C to convince the bride regarding the expense but that is live after 42 years of marriage. Be safe and shoot safe.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Hollander said:


> Thanks for the response. I am currently in FL for a month of beach and sun. When I get back I think I am going to order the PM9. My PPS fits in some pants and shorts but in jeans is difficult to draw. I may have to sell another gun, Taurus PT917C to convince the bride regarding the expense but that is live after 42 years of marriage. Be safe and shoot safe.


You'll be happy with the PM9. Get a Hogue Jr. Grip for it and that will make a world of difference in holding it with the short mag in it.

Good luck.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

how bout some pics of these pm9's? i want one so bad but dont have the funds so at least let me envy!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*Kahr PM9 pics*

Here you go!!!:smt022


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pm9*








Hi, PM9 in a Don Hume OWB , also have a Com-Tac IWB that is the prefered carry . Added the Pierce Grip Ext., that really completed My grip with this weapon. Carry round is Speer GoldDots 124gr.+P , which this pistol shoots to P.O.A. . Wanted to find a 24/7 CCW and this works for My needs. Now if the Wal-marts in My area would get some 9mm ammo !!!!!..WVleo


----------

